# 2 weeks in Tuscany but not driving



## JillyPeak (Nov 21, 2019)

My friend and I are planning a 2 week (number of days are flexible) trip to the Tuscany Region. We will not be renting a car and want to spend a few days in each destination. This is supposed to be a fun, relaxing girls trip (thus the NO car). Any suggestions on where to go, places to stay and how best to get around. We do want to get off the beaten track on occasion and realize this might be difficult to do without a car. Lucca looks interesting. We are just starting to formulate our plans but want to get things organized soon. We are planning on going in early June 2020.


----------



## Jarek (Nov 25, 2019)

*bike*

Hi,
You can find a lot of electric bike rentals


----------



## DonnaDenise (Dec 3, 2019)

*Girl's Weekend*

Buongiorno - 

a girl's weekend in Tuscany - LOVE IT!  

So Lucca is actually a great choice, though not exactly off the beaten track, it still maintains a lot of its small-town charm.  Though do check your dates in June because they may have some festivities going on in that period which could make it busier and more expensive.

Lucca is well situated for day trips exploring in the immediate area, here are a few articles you could read for more detailed information:

https://www.discovertuscany.com/lucca/easy-one-day-itineraries-around-lucca.html
https://www.discovertuscany.com/lucca/historical-villas-in-lucca.html
One of my faves:  https://www.discovertuscany.com/lucca/villa-reale-marlia-near-lucca.html

and if the weather is good ?? https://www.discovertuscany.com/versilia/beaches-in-versilia.html

Buon Viaggio,

Donna Denise


----------



## Axel (Jan 31, 2020)

If you don't drive, I would definitely recommend hiring a boat to sail along Tuscany's lovely coast. Places like the Elba island and Viareggio are unmissable, and of course you can also visit the Amalfi coast, Cinque Terre etc. I would recommend checking some of the boat hire platforms that operate in the region for a skippered boat trip - a few weeks ago we tried Click&Boat with my wife. It's also ideal as an accommodation option if you are big bunch, say more than 6 people - not relevant in our case cause we live in Florence, but might be the best option for you...


----------

